
WWE Leak Exposes 3M Wrestling Fans' Addresses, Ethnicities and More - dguo
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2017/07/06/3-million-user-information-leaked-by-wwe-tracking-ethnicity
======
dbliss
It's interesting to blame Amazon here, someone has to intentionally change the
defaults to make the data public.

